

10 useless résumé words – and 10 eye-catching ones - jkuria
http://msn.careerbuilder.com/Article/MSN-2648-Cover-Letters-Resumes-10-useless-r%C3%A9sum%C3%A9-words-and-10-eye-catching-ones/?SiteId=cbmsnhp42648&sc_extcmp=JS_2648_home1&gt1=23000

======
hoodoof
It all sounds very recruiter-ish to me - where the keywords count more than
the substance, regardless of whether they are the right or the wrong words.

